# Other > Fun and games >  Questions only!

## Suzi

The idea of this game? 
It's simple really, you just have to keep the conversation going, but only by asking questions, OK? 
It should be lots of fun, don't you think?

----------


## S deleted

Could this be an amusing thread?

----------


## Flo

Would I qualify? Is half a brain cell enough to play this game??

----------


## Paula

How long will we be able to keep this up?

----------


## S deleted

Anyone enjoying this thread idea?

----------


## Suzi

Are you not?

----------


## S deleted

I’m I wrong to be curious about what others think?

----------


## Suzi

I don't think that's what I said, was it?

----------


## S deleted

Did I misinterpret what you said?

----------


## Flo

Is this going to end in a punch-up?

----------


## Suzi

I'm not sure I'm capable of a punch up and besides hugging Stella is much more fun. Did you know she hates to be hugged?

----------


## S deleted

Why’d you have to do that?

----------


## Suzi

Because I love you don't ya know?

----------


## S deleted

Isn’t it obvious?

----------


## Suzi

I'd like to think that you knew that I did?

----------


## S deleted

Do any of us truly know anything?

----------


## Suzi

Isn't the answer to life, the world and everything 42 though?

----------

